# Social Security Benefit Calculations.



## Kitties (Apr 28, 2016)

A few years ago a co-worker insisted you would receive a higher Social Security benefit IF you earned more in the years closer to retirement. This didn't sound right to me so I did some internet research on the subject. What I found is they look at your highest 35 years.

Articles mentioned that if people retired early, Social Security benefits could be helped if they worked even part time up until drawing benefits. I've made decent money the last 24 years. Prior to that I was very low wage.

Last evening another women who works on call mentioned this same thing about wages CLOSER to retirement. I told her this didn't seem true due to what I had researched. Anyone else ever look into this? I never made any phone calls, just looked on the internet.

Also does anyone know if the 35 years have to run together or do they only look at the top 35 wage years, even if out of order. Thank you.


----------



## mathjak107 (Jul 19, 2016)

keep in mind they inflation adjust  your older wages . some of us actually made more back in the 1990's once things were inflation adjusted .


----------



## wmc1000 (Jul 26, 2016)

order of years doesn't matter. it is just the best 35 adjusted for inflation years you have on record.


----------

